# UML Fahrrad



## Edinita (20. Dez 2015)

Hallo!
Ich soll in einer Aufgabenserie für die Uni folgende Aufgabe bearbeiten: 


Mountainbike, Trekkingrad und Rennrad sind Varianten eines Fahrrads. Das Mountainbike
kann nochmal in Hardtail und Full Suspension unterteilt werden. Jedes Fahrrad besteht
unter anderem aus zwei Bremsen und einem Antrieb. Die verschiedenen Bremsentypen sind
Trommelbremse, Felgenbremse und Scheibenbremse. Bei dem Antrieb kann es sich um
eine Kettenschaltung oder eine Nabenschaltung handeln. Ein Schloss wiederum ist nicht
einem speziellen Fahrrad zugeordnet und kann für mehrere Fahrräder verwendet werden.
a) Leiten Sie aus der vorhergehenden Beschreibung die entsprechenden Klassen für ein UMLKlassendiagramm
ab. Berücksichtigen Sie in Ihrer Klassenhierarchie Vererbungsbeziehungen
der Klassen untereinander.
b) Ergänzen Sie Ihre Klassenhierarchie durch die Darstellung von bestehenden Aggregationen
und Kompositionen, einschlieÿlich der Multiplizitäten. Fügen Sie mindestens drei Klassen
insgesamt mindestens 6 passende Attribute hinzu.

Ich versuche diese Aufgabe nun schon seit geraumer Zeit zu lösen, aber ich komme mit der Objektorientierung und Modellierung im Allgemeinen noch nicht so richtig klar. Ich habe versucht ein Diagramm zu erstellen - vielleicht kann es sich mal jemand anschauen und sagen ob es zumindest einigermaßen richtig ist? Und speziell mit dem zweiten Teil von b habe ich Probleme - wenn ich in Büchern o.Ä. Beispiele anschaue ist mir das eigentlich ganz klar.. aber ich bin mir sehr unsicher mit den neuen Attributen. Da sich Mountainbike und Rennrad ja z.B. in der Bereifung unterscheiden, dachte ich dass dies ein Attribut für Mountainbike sein könnte - aber dieses Attribut wäre dann doch allgemein besser in der Klasse Fahrrad aufgehoben?

Vielen Dank schonmal 


.. achja das ist das Diagramm!

 
habe es jetzt noch noch ein wenig optimiert.. ich finde so macht das ganz mehr Sinn..


----------



## strußi (21. Dez 2015)

Jedes "Kästchen" im UML-Diagramm entspricht einer Klasse. Es gibt superKlassen wie Fahrrad, Antrieb und Bremsen von denen die subKlassen (welche werden das wohl sein ;-)) erben ( Stichwort "extends"). Ich hoffe das ist der Schubser in die richtige Richtung


----------

